# Rev limiter stuck on



## Micah (Oct 20, 2011)

Since I bought my used 2005 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 the LCD display would flash between 2WD and 4WD all the time but it would still engage and disengage with the switch. One day the electric radiator fan went out and I wired it into the headlight switch and it worked. Later my 4WD stopped engaging. I figured with all my electrical problems I would try the BUS connetor fix. The BUS connector was pretty corroded and I used wire caps to connect the 4 white, 4 brown and 6 black and yellow wires together. My LCD still flashes between 2WD and 4WD, by 4WD still doesn't engage and now my rev limiter comes on weather or not I am in N, D or R. I tried pressing the over ride button like you would normally do if trying to over ride it while in reverse and that doesn't work. I also noticed the Belt light is now flashing. Could a worn Belt that causes the Belt light to flash put the engine in some kind of limp mode causing the rev limiter to come on all the time? The thing seems to be going nuts on me. I'm cursed by and electrical gremlin!!!! Any ideas?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8622


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Yea start with the belt reset and go from there. Here a couple great threads that should get you fixed up.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8622


----------



## Micah (Oct 20, 2011)

I have read those post and I'm still a little confused about them but before I worry about the 4WD not engaging are you saying that the flashing Belt light causes the engine to have the rev limiter stuck on and that by resetting the light even without tightening or replacing the belt will cause the rev limiter to shut off? If so I'm trying this first.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yes. The belt light flashing means you are most likely in "limp mode"


----------



## Micah (Oct 20, 2011)

crossing fingers and headed out to the brute now! thanks!


----------



## Micah (Oct 20, 2011)

Couldn't find the gray connector in my 2005 brute, can I use one from my 2012?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it should work. if not somewhere we have a thread that tells how to do it w/ a paper clip or you can just use a wire w/ a spade on each end. You just need something to close the circuit.


----------



## Micah (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome thank you so much it revs like a monster again!!!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

When I had my clutch cover off after going into limp mode the 2nd time I filled my belt switch with JB weld. No more limp mode ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

